# Moulding planes?



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I`ve been wondering about the viability of moulding planes. I wouldn`t be doing any big jobs obviously but they seem like they`d have pretty good versatility. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Search "crown moulding by hand" in the hand tool forum. Project I did with moulding planes last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

A good resource on Hollow and Rounds is: Mouldings in Practice by Matthew Sheldon Bickford and published by Lost Art Press: Link

Greg


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I use them a lot-mostly to replace missing pieces to match other parts in old houses. All mine are old ones.


----------

